# MedAssurant



## sharoct9 (Jun 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever worked with MedAssurant as a Home Based Remote Coder or have any knowledge of whether or not it is a legitimate co.?
They have contacted me for employment with a good starting salary but I am cautious as I'm not familiar with the co. 
I did check the Better Business Bureau site and there was no negative information on the co.

Thanks in advance for any information-


----------



## Latisha Coles (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm currently working with the company.  I just completed training.  The company is good, but the position is posted as fulltime and you're not always able to make your 40 hours.  Also there is a 5 day training class that you must pass with a 95% or better and if you don't they don't pay you for the training.  Also the chart reviews are on a first come first get basis meaning if other remote reviewers download a large majority of the reviews you may not be able to get a full 8 hour day.  They experience a lot of down time also.  I think it a good opportunity if you already have a full time income.  I would not reliable in this job as your primary means of income.  During the 90 days your checked for productivity and error rate and it has to be 5% or less.  If your error rate is high they will terminate employment.  

So I say all of that to say if you're looking for an extra job and you can dedicate 40 hours a week to it then go for it.  During the training period you're only expected to review 15 charts a day. After you're expected to review 60 charts a day and I have had some charts a low as 1 page and as high as 584 pages.  

I hope that helps....


----------



## Chocolatemama (Jun 26, 2008)

*New @ MedAssurant*

Thanks, for that info because now I know what i am getting my self into.
I was just hire with MedAssurant as a Remote Review coder and will start my training on July 7th. I will let you now how I like as I go.

Shelly Amos CMA RMA NCICS CPC


----------



## Chocolatemama (Jun 28, 2008)

How difficult is the exam? Is exam about code, patient privacy or company policy?


Shelly Amos CMA RMA NCICS CPC
San Diego, CA.


----------

